# Prozessor für ca 120 Euro



## gw4ever (2. Juni 2012)

*Prozessor für ca 120 Euro*

Hi,

ich wollte fragen welchen Prozessor ihr für ca 120 Euro empfehlen könnt.

Ich habe bisher an einen FX-6100 6x 3.30GHz gedacht.

Gibt es alternativen? Hauptsächlich soll auf dem Rechner gezockt werden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus? Und welche CPU hast Du jetzt?


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2012)

Falls ein AM2+/AM3 Mainboard vorliegt, bietet sich der "Phenom II X4 965" an, der keine 100€ kostet.
Für ein AM3+ Board der von dir genannte "FX-6100".

Beide Prozessoren sind in etwa gleich schnell in Spielen.

Bei Intel gibt es leider keinen Vierkerner in dieser Preisregion. Der "Core-i3 2320" passt gut in den Preisrahmen, ist trotz seiner zwei Kerne genauso leistungsfähig wie oben genannte AMD Prozessoren.
In einem Sockel 1155 Mainboard mit IvyBridge Unterstützung böte er dazu eine gute Basis für eine späteres Upgrade.


----------



## gw4ever (3. Juni 2012)

Für ca. 400 Euro brauche ich RAM, Mainboard, Graka und CPU. Deswegen ist halt der Rahmen für den CPU etwas begrentz. Ich könnte mir auch nen I5 holen und als Graka ne AMD 6870.


----------



## svd (3. Juni 2012)

Mit 400€ würde ich ungefähr so etwas vorschlagen (zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard und RAM sind schon auf IvyBridge Prozessoren ausgelegt.
Die CPU, die noch sehr lange ausreichend sein wird, kann später durch einen IvyBridge Vierkerner ersetzt werden (wenn das in den nächsten zwei Jahren überhaupt notwendig wird...)
Eher kannst du die Grafikkarte gegen eine AMD 7000er oder GTX600er austauschen, wenn das Sparschwein wieder voller ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Guck mal hier: Aufrüst-Special für mehr FPS: Kauftipps für Hardware von 100 bis 500 Euro  u.a. auf der letzten Seite ist auch eine Übersicht mit mehreren Aufrüstsets für CPU+Board+RAM.

MIt AMD würdest Du für CPU+Board etwas günstiger wegkommen und kannst bei der Grafikkarte dann mehr ausgeben, was dann direkt jetzt spürbar mehr bringt, als der Intel, den svd vorschlägt, mit "nur" eine AMD 6870. Bei svds Vorschlag hast Du dafür dann ein System, das Du später besser noch aufwerten kannst seitens CPU (Grafikkarte geht ja ohnehin immer) - musst Du also wissen, was DIr wichtiger ist.

Falls AMD : nen AMD FX würd ich eher nicht nehmen, da der X4 965 unter 100€ kostet und nicht wirklich merkbar schwächer ist, dabei immer noch mehr als stark genug für eine ganze Weile.


----------



## svd (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin einige Konfigurationen durchgegangen. Selbst mit nur 4GB RAM, günstigem Mainboard und X4 965 kommst du, zumindest bei hardwareversand, auf etwa 200€.
Damit ist die stärkste Grafikkarte, um unter den 400€ zu bleiben, eine "GTX560Ti". 
Und da diese Karte etwa eine ähnliche Lebenserwartung wie die HD6870 hat, hab ich gedacht: "Na, dann gleich Intel".

Wenn sich das Budget jedoch etwas strecken (+35€) ließe, um die "Sapphire HD7850 OC" einzubauen, sähe die Sache schon anders aus...


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Juni 2012)

Bei Mindfactory bekomme ich einen X4 965, 8GB RAM und eine HD 7850 in ein 400€-Budget rein. Bei Bestellung von 0-6 Uhr mit Gratisversand. Nur OC müsste man dann selbst machen.


----------

